# P. subfusca eggsac



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually pulled this baby a few days ago but they were only eggs at that point.  Well, last night a few started sprouting legs and by the time I came home from work today, they had almost all molted into eggs with legs.  

The Mom:






Right before laying:






The eggsac:






Batch #1






Batch #2






Batch #1






Batch #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats! I just love Subfuscas, they are the best looking pokies IMO! 
Beautiful female you got there! :drool:


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 12, 2011)

Grats, my fav _Poecilotheria sp._ as well. great female too!:clap:


----------



## ezberserk (Apr 12, 2011)

Bravo :clap:  A very impressive accomplishment that not too many have achieved!  Best of luck with them man!


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job! Definately a T we'd like more of in the hobby. :-D


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 13, 2011)

WELL DONE! lovely bugs!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Apr 13, 2011)

Woohoo! Great job.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats awsome man!...a big ol congrats to you!....keep 'em comin!


----------



## RJ2 (Apr 13, 2011)

congrats!:drool:


----------



## andy375hh (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet when do you want me to send out the Male Ornata to you?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 13, 2011)

Vince89 said:


> Congrats! I just love Subfuscas, they are the best looking pokies IMO!
> Beautiful female you got there! :drool:


Thank you, Vince.  I'm not sure they're my favorite but they're at least in the top two.  



Hatr3d said:


> Grats, my fav _Poecilotheria sp._ as well. great female too!:clap:


Thanks, Hatred. 



ezberserk said:


> Bravo :clap:  A very impressive accomplishment that not too many have achieved!  Best of luck with them man!


Thank you very much. 



ZergFront said:


> Great job! Definately a T we'd like more of in the hobby. :-D


Thanks, Zerg.  Agreed. 



pato_chacoana said:


> WELL DONE! lovely bugs!


Thanks, Pato.  



KoriTamashii said:


> Woohoo! Great job.


Thank you, Kori. 



crawltech said:


> Thats awsome man!...a big ol congrats to you!....keep 'em comin!


Thanks, bud. I'll try. 



RJ2 said:


> congrats!:drool:


Thanks, RJ2. I'm drooling too.  



andy375hh said:


> Sweet when do you want me to send out the Male Ornata to you?


ASAP. 

Keep in mind guys, they aren't all the way there yet. Still have a ways to go to be considered successful.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job bro!
Best luck with them!
-Chris


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 13, 2011)

Good luck. This is the coolest looking t imo.  I wish I wasn't such a weenie about pokies so I could get one.  

:drool:


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 14, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 28, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Nice job bro!
> Best luck with them!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. 



Big Dragonfly said:


> Good luck. This is the coolest looking t imo.  I wish I wasn't such a weenie about pokies so I could get one.
> 
> :drool:


Thank you, Dragonfly.  They're definitely up there among the best.  



bloodpythonMA said:


> AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks man. 

Darkening up!


----------



## Abby (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww they look so adorable!


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratz man, nice to se some good looking eggs with legs


----------



## crawltech (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweet man!...looks like you'll have some 1i's any day now!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you making a breeding report to include temps, humidity, etc? Congratulations!!! They look great


----------



## Poxicator (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats, how many did you get?
Definitely my favourite, whilst my metallica grow up 

I had a sac earlier in the year but it had problems. 50 eggs but I managed to salvage 20 slings, doing rather nicely now.

Mine were lowland and Im hoping to breed again over the weekend.


----------



## ornamentalist (Apr 29, 2011)

my female has been mothering away since 10th april too, how many days did you pull it at? congrats


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 2, 2011)

Abby said:


> Aww they look so adorable!


Don't they?  



Thomas said:


> Congratz man, nice to se some good looking eggs with legs


Thanks, Thomas. 



crawltech said:


> Sweet man!...looks like you'll have some 1i's any day now!


Today, actually! 



tarantulagirl10 said:


> Are you making a breeding report to include temps, humidity, etc? Congratulations!!! They look great


Yep, I'll try and post what I remember.  



Poxicator said:


> Congrats, how many did you get?
> Definitely my favourite, whilst my metallica grow up
> 
> I had a sac earlier in the year but it had problems. 50 eggs but I managed to salvage 20 slings, doing rather nicely now.
> ...


I think the number is between 50-60 but I'm not sure.  I haven't taken an exact count.  Good luck with your breeding. 



ornamentalist said:


> my female has been mothering away since 10th april too, how many days did you pull it at? congrats


Cool, I pulled mine after 22 days.


----------



## xhexdx (May 2, 2011)

How big is your female?


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 2, 2011)

More importantly, did she lay it in less then 40 days?

-Sean


----------



## xhexdx (May 2, 2011)

ShadowBlade said:


> More importantly, did she lay it in less then 40 days?
> 
> -Sean


ROFL!

If so, that sac isn't gonna be any good...you should just send those slings to me so I can *cough*cast them in resin*cough*. 

I'll have P. subfusca slings for sale soon, PM me with offers.  This is in no way, shape, or form, related to this thread at all, ever. *wink wink*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 2, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> How big is your female?


I think she's somewhere around 5.5-6".  



ShadowBlade said:


> More importantly, did she lay it in less then 40 days?
> 
> -Sean


I don't remember exact dates but I'm pretty sure the last pairing happened in August or September.  



xhexdx said:


> ROFL!
> 
> If so, that sac isn't gonna be any good...you should just send those slings to me so I can *cough*cast them in resin*cough*.
> 
> I'll have P. subfusca slings for sale soon, PM me with offers.  This is in no way, shape, or form, related to this thread at all, ever. *wink wink*



Rigggghhhhttt.... 

More 1st instars:


----------



## xhexdx (May 2, 2011)

Alright, thanks.  One more molt to go with my girl.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 5, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Alright, thanks.  One more molt to go with my girl.


Sweet! 

Almost all of them from this incubator have made it to 1st instar. The other incubator is lagging a little behind with only about 1/2 of them making it to 1st instar so far.


----------



## andy375hh (May 5, 2011)

Cant wait to get my hands on 2 of those little beauties!


----------



## ZergFront (May 5, 2011)

Nice! Interesting that Pokies have that extra stage. The EWLs really do look like someone just superglued a mite to a ball.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 5, 2011)

ZergFront said:


> Nice! Interesting that Pokies have that extra stage. The EWLs really do look like someone just superglued a mite to a ball.


Thanks, but subfusca doesn't have that extra stage you're referring to.  That's specific to only a few pokies, not the genus as a whole.


----------



## xhexdx (May 5, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, but subfusca doesn't have that extra stage you're referring to.  That's specific to only a few pokies, not the genus as a whole.


Which is, if you think about it, even more interesting.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 5, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Which is, if you think about it, even more interesting.


No doubt.


----------



## xhexdx (May 6, 2011)

Is there any logical explanation for this?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 6, 2011)

Right off hand, I have absolutely no clue. lol


----------



## xhexdx (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  It doesn't make sense that there's the extra instar, even if it was specific to the entire genus.  Since it's not, it makes even less sense.


----------



## grayzone (May 6, 2011)

good job bro... definitely a fan of pokies.   until i saw the pics of  the "mom" i never admired the beauty of the subfusca.   i own a regalis and now as of today an ornata.. i def am willin to buy if ur ever sellin slings... i want one .. two.. a whole communal set up of any and all of em lol


----------



## grayzone (May 6, 2011)

*** hint hint


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 6, 2011)

grayzone said:


> *** hint hint


I probably won't be selling any of the slings but there are plenty of other people who have slings available in the classifieds.  As of right now I'm only parting with a few to a few friends and what not.  Most of what I get from this sac is going to be reared up communally.  I might sell a few juvies or sub-adults down the road but that's about it. Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## Anastasia (May 6, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I probably won't be selling any of the slings but there are plenty of other people who have slings available in the classifieds.  As of right now I'm only parting with a few to a few friends and what not.  Most of what I get from this sac is going to be reared up communally.  I might sell a few juvies or sub-adults down the road but that's about it. Thanks for the interest though.


Jason,
I have 8 communal tanks 20+ in each, I found P.subfusca are one of the best communal poecs that is, its a pleasure to see them interacting with each other, and they pile up on each other like kittens and hunt in packs like wolves

Congratulations on success,
I have lowland with first instar hatchlings now


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 6, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Jason,
> I have 8 communal tanks 20+ in each, I found P.subfusca are one of the best communal poecs that is, its a pleasure to see them interacting with each other, and they pile up on each other like kittens and hunt in packs like wolves


That's exactly what I've heard.  I can't wait. 



Anastasia said:


> Congratulations on success,
> I have lowland with first instar hatchlings now


Thanks and congrats to you too!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 22, 2011)

Starting to darken up!


----------



## jukahman (May 22, 2011)

WoW!congrats..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 26, 2011)

jukahman said:


> WoW!congrats..


Thank you. 

Almost there...


----------



## dianedfisher (May 26, 2011)

Congrats!  I am soooo jealous. 
Diane


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 26, 2011)

Are these these the combined survivors from both batches that you originally posted or have they all survived?


----------



## lunashimmer (May 26, 2011)

I love how the pokies hold themselves--with their "front" 4 legs forward and their "back" 4 legs behind them. And in the last pics Jason posted, some of the slings are holding themselves just that way!!!  So cute!

Seriously, is there any thing cuter than a baby T???


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 26, 2011)

dianedfisher said:


> Congrats!  I am soooo jealous.
> Diane


Thanks, Diane. I can't wait till they reach 2nd instar.  



Big Dragonfly said:


> Are these these the combined survivors from both batches that you originally posted or have they all survived?


No, there are still two incubators. The other one has 5 surviving 1st instars. 



lunashimmer said:


> I love how the pokies hold themselves--with their "front" 4 legs forward and their "back" 4 legs behind them. And in the last pics Jason posted, some of the slings are holding themselves just that way!!!  So cute!
> 
> Seriously, is there any thing cuter than a baby T???


I love the pokie stance as well. They don't do it often, but when they do, it's well worth it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 27, 2011)

Here's the first of the bunch to get to 2nd instar:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 19, 2012)

Another eggsac from the same female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Mar 19, 2012)

Are these lowland or highland?


----------



## crawltech (Mar 19, 2012)

nice work as alwayz, dude!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Another eggsac from the same female!


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats!  The sling pics are excellent!  I can't wait to get a hold of this species, truly beautiful  how much will you be selling these for if the sac is successful?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 14, 2012)

curtisgiganteus said:


> Are these lowland or highland?


Highland.



crawltech said:


> nice work as alwayz, dude!


Thanks man!



Dr Acula said:


> Congrats!  The sling pics are excellent!  I can't wait to get a hold of this species, truly beautiful  how much will you be selling these for if the sac is successful?


Thank you but I don't put a price on anything until I have 2nd instars. I don't even have EWL's yet.  


Opened after 27 days:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoWolf (Apr 14, 2012)

Awwww  They're so cute  ^.^


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 15, 2012)

ArachnoWolf said:


> Awwww  They're so cute  ^.^


Thanks!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 13, 2012)

Starting to darken up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (May 13, 2012)

Congrats man! Good luck with these! Another bucket o' subs I see in your near future!


----------



## apophysis (May 13, 2012)

Very nice!!! Im about to get a few of those beautys myself this coming week


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 17, 2012)

advan said:


> Congrats man! Good luck with these! Another bucket o' subs I see in your near future!


Thanks, Chad! If these guys make it to 2nd instar I may keep them all communally or sell them off. I haven't decided.  



PekkaSwe said:


> Very nice!!! Im about to get a few of those beautys myself this coming week


Thank you and congrats! 

1st instars!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 12, 2012)

2nd instars:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty babies


----------



## 2bears (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Jason, best wishes 
2Bears


----------



## advan (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

good job:clap::worship:


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome! can't wait for these babies to go up for sale


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 14, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 2nd instars:


too much cute in one picture :3

if you set up a communal there must be pics! lots of pics! from what ana said they are now the #1 thing i want a communal of. 
one day, one day...


----------



## apophysis (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! Very nice!!


----------

